# 100 Amp Subpanel wire-can it be cut and boxed



## kanecats (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello-I have a subpanel wire which needs to be moved, because a kitchen soffit is being removed. The wire just needs to be looped through the stud bay rather than over the wall top plate, so it can be drywalled. Rather than pulling the wire all the way back from the main panel, can it be cut and boxed in the attic...or does it need to be a straight run? Thanks!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What does your journeyman say?


----------



## kanecats (Mar 30, 2021)

99cents said:


> What does your journeyman say?


He will be out on Thursday. I am just curious, as the job would be way less complicated if the 25 feet didn't have to be pulled back from the panel, and fished through, a in a very tight spot where the roof and attic rafters meet. It has to be done either way, I am just curious.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It can be spliced.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't see any reason my it can't be as long as it's in a box and accessible.


----------



## kanecats (Mar 30, 2021)

Perfect! all I needed to know...Thanks guys!!


----------

